
Ask HN: following Customer Discovery/Validation how far did your startup go? - a_lifters_life
Following on Steve Blank&#x27;s popular methodology...<p>1) How did your startup follow customer discovery? How did your startup do this?<p>2) How did your startup follow customer validation? How did your startup do this?<p>3) How beneficial did you find following this process?<p>Thank you!
======
anthony_franco
Steve Blank and Eric Ries have great books on the subject. But if you want a
step-by-step process, I'd read Ash Maurya's Running Lean. We pretty much
followed it to a T and ended up with a validated solution that now has
hundreds of paying customers.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Great suggestion, i will look over this. Thanks :)

